# Quick Snapper Trip



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Three of us decided to travel out last week out of Sportsmans at about 7pm. On our way to the rigs in January, my buddy needed to stop and take a pee. We stopped, drifted, urinated, and found a spot in the gulf that just lit up on the fishfinder. We were in 115 ft of water and couldnt believe we drifted upon with such luck. My buddy dropped a jig down and didn't get it 15 secs down before a snapper hit. 20lbs'er. Well after we noticed this extinct species was sitting here, we decided not to bother them. Let the spot sit until last week and finally gave it a try. 115ft of water and loaded with every bait known to man, dead and alive. Turns out we caught our limit very quick. The baits couldn't get down but 10-15 secs before one pounded it. When pulling them up, other monster snappers would follow up to the boat (even some in the 10lb range).


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

That was one productive pee!! Nice fish. It would be interesting to see what you found - any divers?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice haul there!!!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Guess we need to stop to pee more often. What a find....!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! thats awesome!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a few private spots a Dr had dropped about 3 years ago and decided he didn't want to do anything but Marlin fish so he gave them to me. I checked them a couple times and they were holding a lot of monster snapper on them. I don't mess with them right now. I save them for tournaments. I know there are a lot of concrete pyramids over that way. You may have lucked on one of those pyramids. Give me the GPSS numbers and I will tell you if they are mine or not  Kidding Nice haul!


----------



## mabuhay55 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice catch! just wondering what size of line you are using? 40 lb? I am looking for a new reel, considering Penn either 850 SSM or the Slammer 760 model. Most of them handle 300yrds mono unless you go witht the braid line. Is 300 yrds for snapper fishing is enough? appreciate any suggestion...


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

123


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

mabuhay55 said:


> Nice catch! just wondering what size of line you are using? 40 lb? I am looking for a new reel, considering Penn either 850 SSM or the Slammer 760 model. Most of them handle 300yrds mono unless you go witht the braid line. Is 300 yrds for snapper fishing is enough? appreciate any suggestion...


I have had people tell me braided line is best, then other opinions stating that mono is best. From my experience, I have found the mono being most productive in SHALLOWER water with bigger fish. I use anything from 40 to 50 mono and good flouro leader. I first get a feel for the fish and then I will decide which leader I want to use out there. I always start smaller and work my way to the AVG fish size. However, If I know there are good fish, I will start with some 40-50 flouro and go from there. As for reels....I use a torium 30 and senator 4/0. . . we have other good materials, I just found those to work well for the snapper (plus I like to see the guests snort and grunt while reeling in a snapper on the senators). I also have Braid on the majority of all my reels. To cover the problem, I will make a long top-shot of 50lb flouro or Mono line to give it some stretch. The problem comes when the snapper buck and jerk....They have a pretty violent jerk as you can tell, and this leaves a lot of fishermen pissed off at a pulled hook. Hope this does something. Good luck to you guys when yall go!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice fish, and just think. If one of you did not have to pee, you may not have found this honey hole. LOL


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Piss ass luck right there


----------

